# Are my tiels ready?



## kbeirne (May 2, 2011)

*Are my tiels ready to breed?/Nesting box*

We have one male, and one female cockatiel. We have seen them mate probably close to a dozen times, but have yet to see any eggs. Now, I understand that the chances of them actually breeding without being kept in the same cage or having a nesting box are slim. So today after seeing them investigate the dark area underneath our entertainment center (right after mating), I decided to throw together a makeshift nesting box to see what would happen. Almost immediately after presenting the box to them, the male jumped right in and started chewing the sides of the cardboard box, and 'tapping' his head off of the box (telling the world it's HIS box!). The female has yet to actually venture into the box but is sitting directly outside of the door. Is his immediate interest in the box a sign that they're ready to breed? Any tips or suggestions are welcomed, my boyfriend and I have been going back and forth about whether or not we should make the jump to put them in the same cage and let things happen.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes his interest in the box is good. The males usually get the box ready for the female, by chewing it and organizing bedding. 

There are some really good sticky threads in the breeding section you should read if you havent already


----------



## kbeirne (May 2, 2011)

That's great news!! Thank you so much!! I'll bring that up in the "Please let me breed them!" conversation I plan to have with my boyfriend, haha


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What are their ages? The hen will wait until the male has prepared the box before going inside.


----------



## kbeirne (May 2, 2011)

The female is about 2, 2 1/2, and the male is a little under a year and a half now. He's still in the box, perching on the sides of the box, chewing it up, and chewing on the fabric inside. She is still waiting patiently by the entrance.


----------



## kbeirne (May 2, 2011)

The female still has not been inside of the box... is that normal? How much time will the male spend getting it ready before I can expect her to go in as well?


----------



## kbeirne (May 2, 2011)

Funny update, he's now talking and singing to her to coax her into the cage... too cute!


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

It can take days before the female goes in, mine only got in there when she was almost ready to lay her first egg


----------

